# Fish kill in Kent County trout stream



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm sure it will be made public when they figure out the cause. They investigated the farm and ruled that it wasn't their fault because the recent manure spread COULD NOT have reached the river. Wanting to know the cause is fine and I would like to know myself, but blaming someone on a public forum when they were proven innocent is wrong on your part. There is no big money involved here. It's a family owned farm. The DEQ has fined the farm in the past and they would do it again. The farm voluntary turned itself in before when they thought there was a possibility some run off entered the river. This isn't as simple as 1 + 1 = 2 as much as you want it to be. It's easy to assume the farm was at fault and that's why they investigated them first. It was a logical place to start. Now they are searching for another possible cause.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

WAS: Wait and see. Give this time and it will be figured out. Whether it gets publicized or not is another matter.

In the meantime don't let this thread fall into the cracks wrought by bickering between members. It's far too important for that to happen.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Where does the water flow to when a "dry" creek bed is no longer dry due to heavy rains? I grew up in farm country and saw what happens to fields covered with manure during heavy rains. With all the runoff you have flash flooding of the dry creek beds and it carries it's payload into the permanent streams of that watershed. Does the dry creek bed mentioned flow into a different watershed than the creek with the fish kill? The point I'm trying to make is where did all the runoff go? If it flowed into a dry creek bed what happened to such a large volume of water after 4" or rain? Is it still contained somewhere in the dry creek bed or did it just disappear into thin air?


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't work for the DEQ and I didn't do the investigation. I'm using the information they made public. I would ask them how they determined the farm couldn't be responsible. Maybe the fields they spread manure wasn't near the fish kill area. Maybe the dry creek bed meets Tyler Cr below the kill area. Maybe the farm is at fault and you've cracked the case. Again, contact the DEQ.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Michigan Outdoors Magizine had a short report on this on their TV show last night (in GR). They interviewd Jim Bedford, yes, that Jim Bedford, who apparently is the one who blew the whistle. Apparently he went to go fish the creek and well stumbled upon the fish kill. He said he waded upstream a ways and came across a feeder creek and fished the juncture of the water catching a 21" brown. He continued upstream but the dead fish kept revealing themselves. He apparently did not find the direct cause but has his suspicions. 

Now on a similar note. Apparently there is a movement out there, also mentioned on the show but I honestly did not hear it all, to allow farmers more leway or less of a punishment for allowing their waste into waterways. If so this is truly saddening and frankly offensive. Any one out there know more?

Steelie


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Dilution is the solution! No one ever seems to get upset when turds are floating down the Grand from the city of Grand Rapids after every BIG rain event. Tiles do blow out, suck hole do happen, accidents happen, and sometimes we just say it was a act of God. I'm sure munure would not have been spread if the farmer had known a 4inch rainburst was going to nail him soon. It's a sad affair yes, but the fish can be restocked and life goes on. My grandfather always used to say, try and find some good in a bad situation, you will live a happier life.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I know I'm preaching to the chior, but this is all the more cause for preserving wetlands. Wetlands are a natural filter and help prevent problems like this. They also help hold water during heavy rains. Wetlands help more than just ducks! Keep that in mind.


Joe


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

joefsu said:


> I know I'm preaching to the chior, but this is all the more cause for preserving wetlands. Wetlands are a natural filter and help prevent problems like this. They also help hold water during heavy rains. Wetlands help more than just ducks! Keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Joe


The proverbial "hitting the nail on the head." Stop building all the subdivisions on the wetlands. Quit draining them in the name of expansion. There are plenty of open fields available from farmers who have no one to carry on after them (several of my family have done this... the new Forest Hills East Highschool sits on some of my families land). 

I wonder if Dick DeVos has an understanding of this? I sure know that Jenny doesn't.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Waterfoul stated, I wonder if Dick DeVos has an understanding of this? I sure know that Jenny doesn't.

Absolutely false! Governor Grandholm has fully supported Clean Water Act and efforts to control the CAFO operations to protect the state watersheds. DeVos will support the big CAFO polluters, and our west Michigan Republicans have already stated their support for the CAFOs in the special series articles recently in GR Press and Muskegon Chronicle. The largest CAFO campaign contributions have gone to all Republicans.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

No more fish in Tyler so would everyone stay out of the Coldwater watershed!

Thankyou!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll agree with what you posted above Tom!!

Until we as sportsmen and women get our blinders off and look between the lines.......headlines or other and quite getting distracted by those issues that are put forth merely to take our attention away from what is dear and clear to us (it should be anyway), we'll continue to see our wetlands and other very important issues be trampled................

Nah! This is getting a very important thread which is located where it needs to be in a rivers' forum, sidetracked.

We need to keep the poliitics out of this thread.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Heat, rain blamed for fish kill 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-31/115565317266510.xml&coll=6

Tuesday, August 15, 2006 The Grand Rapids Press

ALTO -- A fish kill last month in Tyler Creek likely was natural -- caused by a long heat wave and a heavy rain the night before, state officials said today. 

As many as 2,000 brown trout, ranging from 3 to 20 inches, were found floating in Tyler Creek on July 28. 

The creek feeds into Coldwater River, popular among anglers.

Michigan Department of Environmental Quality spokesman Robert McCann said a state investigation showed the heat and rainwater likely depleted oxygen levels in the creek, leading to the kill.


----------



## vando45 (Feb 25, 2004)

"Michigan Department of Environmental Quality spokesman Robert McCann said the agency still is trying to find the cause of the fish kill. It appears there was sediment in the gills of the fish. 

There were reports of manure on the fish and in the creek, McCann said."

Why am I having a hard time believing this explanation?


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

HR,

Thanks for the update.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think it was caused by catch and release fishing


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

vando45 said:


> "Michigan Department of Environmental Quality spokesman Robert McCann said the agency still is trying to find the cause of the fish kill. It appears there was sediment in the gills of the fish.
> 
> There were reports of manure on the fish and in the creek, McCann said."
> 
> Why am I having a hard time believing this explanation?


Why is it so hard to believe that a rapid and sustained rise in water temp, combined with a massive sediment load(soil) couldn't be the reason?


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I am with vando on this one. I have a very hard time believing this explanation. Why then was there a heavy smell of manure? Why was manure found on the fish? It is also known that there was a very heavy rain just prior to the die off, which concievably could have caused a manure leak into the creek just like happens on the Grand all the time. Or how about the belief (if not fact) that virtually every living thing was killed! Not just trout but sculpins and invertabrates! All wiped out. Now a heavy rain the night before would have provided both oxygen and cooler temps to water, so the heat and oxygen depletion theory is wrong in my opinion as well. Furthermore, there are other creeks and streams in the general area that did not suffer a die off, but also were subject to the same heat and "heavy rain". Curious that there are farms with heavy amounts of manure near this creek... Bottom line, lazy bereaucrats. Now if this had happened on a more recognized or popular stream I am sure they would have put more energy into the discovery of the cause. Just remember... there is action in Lansing to allow farmers more leeway when it comes to polution of waterways and ground water... 

Steelie


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

I just can't get my mind around this. If this is a case of high temperatures and rain, why did it only affect this one trout stream when there are dozens of other marginal trout streams in the Grand River watershed that were not affected? I mean Duck Creek enters the Coldwater River less than a mile up stream of Tyler Creek and those fish did not have even a slight problem let alone a massive fish kill. Did it not rain on Duck Creek? Was there a cold front sitting on Duck Creek keeping the temerature down? What about Glass Creek, Cedar Creek, High Bank Creek, Quaker Brook, and Scipio Creek which are all marginal trout water along the Thorn River within a few miles to a max of 30 miles of Tyler.

I also thought this affected fish other than trout. Has any one seen a report on the total fish kill? I'll admit trout are pretty wimpy, but if sculpins, darters, dace, or suckers were also counted among the mortalities, Hmmm???. Some of these species can live in a mud puddle.

Still doesn't explain the fact that in Tyler Creek above point A living fish - below point A dead fish. After all we are not talking about a 100 mile long river where the rain intensity might be different in the head waters than 75 miles down stream.

I just have too much of an education to as Rush would say "drink the coolaid" on this one. I'm not pointing a finger just questioning the explanation. It really doesn't matter, explanation given = issue dead as the fish. I guess I'm done with this discussion and will not be satisfied. I guess its good this didn't happen on the AuSable cause then I'd really care.


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

Holy cow steelie. 

Your post showed up while I was writing mine and I think we're sharing a brain!:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

So dried up manure when rehydrated is not a problem?
I been trying to leave this thread alone but a couple of the above comments make sense. I gotta believe there was some factor other than heavy rains that did this. That was not the only heavy rain we have had in recent times.
But the experts are paid to do their job and they did so....:16suspect .


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks born2fish... great minds do think alike I suppose!  

This whole thing smells like, like, well... manure! 

Again, how can you compare this one stream to all the others in a 30 mile radius and expect them not to have had the same if not similar reprecutions? Again... lazy government and the possibilty that they are recieving lobbyist payments from the farming industry to not get "in their way" as new legislation is on the block in Lansing to allow for more "flexibility" of the farmers to pollute our waters! Complete "BS" in my opinion! We really need to find an organization like the Federation of Fly Fishers or Trout Unlimited to really put some political pressure on this issue. Afterall, TU is well known to have done a whole hell of a lot of work in this watershed and particularly the Coldwater watershed... hey TU, where are you on this huh? Make your voice heard! You all spwnt so much time and money on this piece of water, so why are you silent now?

A fly club member...

Steelie


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fish kill cause: fecal matter 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-32/11577830296170.xml&coll=6

Saturday, September 09, 2006 By Ken Kolker The Grand Rapids Press
[email protected]

BOWNE TOWNSHIP -- The state now says a fish kill that wiped out as many as 2,000 brown trout in Tyler Creek was caused by heavy concentrations of fecal matter. 

The decision, based on a newly released study, reverses an earlier statement that the die-off was due to naturally occurring conditions. 

State officials narrowed down the source of the fecal matter -- it flowed from an area near Freeport Avenue -- but don't know if it came from farm animal waste or human waste from home septic tanks, or a combination of the two.

They hope to plant trout fingerlings in the river this fall but said it will take four years for the fishing spot to fully recover. 

Dead trout, ranging from 3 to 20 inches, were found floating in Tyler Creek on July 28 -- along Freeport Avenue between 76th and 84th streets SE. The creek feeds into Coldwater River, popular among anglers. 

The state estimated damages at $100,000. 

Michigan Department of Environmental Quality officials at first reported the kill likely was natural -- that a recent heat wave and heavy rain the night before depleted oxygen levels in the water, killing the fish. 

However, Department of Natural Resources officials say a miscommunication led to that inaccurate report. DEQ spokesman Robert McCann said his agency released the original report before tests were completed on the fish. 

A 2-inch rainfall washed fecal matter into the creek, said Jay Wesley, manager of the DNR fisheries division in Plainwell. A Michigan State University study dated Sept. 1 found high levels of fecal matter in the fish's gills. 

"I wouldn't call it a natural kill," Wesley said. "There were several other watersheds and tributaries in the same area that experienced the same weather that did not have a kill." 

Fecal matter can kill fish because of high levels of ammonia. It clogs gills and depletes oxygen from water. 

Tyler Creek has a history of E. coli contamination, which indicates fecal matter, but nothing ever high enough to kill the fish, Wesley said. 

"There are a few farms up there, but no evidence to prosecute anyone in this case," Wesley said. With enough evidence, the state could have sought restitution, he said. 

At first, some thought 

Swisslane Farms, a large dairy farm, could have caused the kill, but an investigation showed a dry creek bed separated the farm's manure from the creek, state officials said. 

The state has worked with area farmers to reduce run-off from liquid manure, which is used as fertilizer, making sure they don't spread it if heavy rain is in the forecast, and that they don't get too close to the creek, Wesley said.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks for posting the article Hamiltonreef... I would say this is just vindication of our opinions posted here regarding this issue. Now that we know the cause opf death is what we all thought it was all along, perhaps they will be able to determine the source at some point to hopefully prevent this from happening again.

Steelie


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI

MINUTES NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION
SEPTEMBER 7, 2006

Dave Smith, President, West Michigan Trout Unlimited, commented on the July 28, 2006 fish kill in Tyler Creek. He said there needs to be more cross-departmental cooperating and planning to avoid this occurring again. The West Michigan Trout Unlimited pledged $5,000 to aid in restoring the fish in Tyler Creek and is working to enlist support from other organizations in the process. Following are his recommendations:
1. The State should establish funding for river rehabilitation in response to events like this or similar events such as the washout of a dam;
2. Best Management Practices for the handling and spreading of liquid manure
need to be improved;
3. Greater incentives for using buffer strips and filter strips are needed for farmers.

ALSO:

Tyler Creek Update
Jay Wesley, Fisheries Division, reported the findings to the Tyler Creek, Kent County, fish kill. Approximately four miles of the creek were affected and this contamination is considered a total fish kill in that area. High levels of E-coli were found in the water but DEQ and DNR were unable to pinpoint the source of contamination. A gentleman from DEQ also presented investigation information but again stated there has been no one person/company found responsible. Both departments will be working with local groups and the Coldwater River Watershed Council to enact enhanced watershed best management practices in an effort to insure that this type of incident does not happen again.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Committee comes to rescue after creek's crisis

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpress/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1166795103260990.xml&coll=6

12/22/06 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor [email protected]

When a massive slug of manure drained into Tyler Creek last July killing more than 2,000 brown trout over a 4 1/2-mile stretch, the incident was rightfully viewed as a crisis. 

The fish kill was the result of a classic pollution problem, the sort that has been a concern in Michigan since the 1980s. 

Only this was not the usual small pollution release, the type that exists on rivers and streams all over the state.

The slug of stuff that sluiced down the narrow confines of the creek on that summer day was either so concentrated or so large that it delivered a knockout blow. 

It killed trout up to 20 inches long -- beautiful adult fish that were found with manure in their gills. 

It pummeled the forage fish and aquatic insects (fish food). 

E. coli off the charts 

"The E. coli count was off the charts," said Jay Wesley," the Department of Natural Resources fisheries manager for southwest Michigan. "But the incident woke people up (to the danger)." 

What could have happened after the incident was prolonged mudslinging, finger-pointing and legal threats. But definitive evidence of fault was hard to come by, so cooler heads prevailed. 

People were savvy enough to recognize an important opportunity had presented itself.

"We have had a very positive response from something tragic," said Wesley. 

He is referring to the Tyler Creek Committee -- the citizen's group which formed to respond. The group was spearheaded by Schrems West Michigan Trout Unlimited. It also includes the Coldwater River Watershed Council, Timberland RC&D, the Michigan Farm Bureau, DNR and DEQ personnel and even some farmers. 

"We're concentrating on trying to improve Tyler Creek," said Dave Smith, president of Schrems TU and chairman of the Tyler Creek Committee.

Creek above state standards 

"E. coli counts there are above state standards on a regular basis. The standard is 130 CFU (colony forming units). The readings average 688 CFU in dry conditions and 4,852 CFU in wet conditions within 24 hours after a heavy rain." 

The manure in the July spill generally is believed to be agricultural (livestock) in origin but might involve septic leakage. 

Smith said the committee has four goals to improve conditions along the stream: 

Adding structure to improve fish habitat. 

Adding buffer and filter strips to stream banks to prevent E. coli from being washed in. 


Creating wetlands in dry creek beds which will serve as holding ponds for agricultural and other runoff instead of directly discharging into the creek.

Educating riparian landowners about the problem and solutions. 

To that end, the committee has raised $18,000 of the $51,500 it needs. Wesley, who sits on the committee, said the group already has identified some high-risk areas -- places where manure runoff is likely. 

A trout-recovery plan also is being implemented. The state plans to restock the stream next spring with 2000 yearling Gilchrist Creek brown trout.

The choice to wait and plant six- to seven-inch fish rather than smaller fall fingerlings should result in better survival. The aquatic insect population also will have had more time to recover. 

"We're going to stock 20 percent more trout than in the past," said Amy Harrington, a DNR fish habitat biologist. "We'll put 500 in at Freeport Avenue, 84th Street, 92nd, and 100th instead of the 400 they normally get." 

Regular stocking also will continue at the other creek locations outside the affected area. 

It will be a few years before the creek enjoys a mixed-age trout population again. Natural reproduction did occur on the creek before the manure plume. 

Wesley said there were quite a few three- and four-inch trout found among the dead. Hatchery stock is typically six- to seven-inches long when it released. 

Surveys of the stream since have shown fish are starting to move back into those waters. The creek is a tributary to the Coldwater River and is fed by other tributaries that harbor fish. 

"It's a start," Harrington said. "The extra 20 percent is a booster shot." 

Smith said he's optimistic about the outcome. 

"It may take a few years, but with the projects we have planned, there is no reason it can't be a better fishery than it was."


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks again HR for keeping us up to date on this. Looks like a solution has been made, and some good will come from this tragedy.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Stream recovers in time for trout season

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpress/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1177679128284370.xml&coll=6

04/27/07 By Howard MeyersonThe Grand Rapids Press [email protected] 

"It will be fishable, but the majority of the catch will be the 6- to 8-inch stockers which should get to be 10 inches by later summer," Department of Natural Resources southwest Michigan fisheries supervisor Jay Wesley said. 

"There are some 20-inch plus browns that have been seen. They were in the smaller creeks and have since moved into Tyler Creek and been seen producing spawning redds." 

Stream has great potential 

That's excellent news for a stream with its potential. The profusion of dead trout that washed up on its banks last year showed biologists the creek supported far more natural reproduction than suspected. 

A naturally reproducing population means less money and effort has to be spent on stocking. It means the water and habitat quality are good enough to support a fishery. That's the kind of ideal water anglers hope for but hardly find in southern Michigan. 

The creek got a shot in the arm this season. It was stocked with 2,000 yearling Gilchrist Creek brown trout, about 20 percent more than its annual hatchery allotment. 

DNR managers opted to delay restocking after the die-off so they could plant 7- to 8-inch yearling fish this spring rather than tiny fingerlings last fall. Yearling fish survive better. It was a wise move.

Trout season opens statewide Saturday and there is good news in the region. 
The slug of manure that killed fishing on Tyler Creek last summer remains a harbinger of a bigger problem needing attention, but area fish managers say the Coldwater River tributary is making a recovery. 

Anglers are seeing good-size fish in the creek. Its former brown trout population was known to be a gem. More than 2,000 were killed in July over a 4.5-mile stretch of water. Some were as much as 20 inches long.

The Coldwater River, another popular Barry and Kent county stream, got its usual dose of hatchery trout this spring, again Gilchrist Creek browns. 

15,500 trout released 

Stocking crews released 8,000 upstream of the village of Freeport at road crossings. Another 7,500 yearling trout went to downstream road crossings in Kent County.

Anglers who opt to fish the upstream waters need to remember they are Type 2 waters with a 12-inch minimum size limit for keepers. Waters below Freeport are Type 4 with a 10-inch limit. 

The Coldwater is a stream that has benefited from habitat work done by various Trout Unlimited chapters and other anglers over the years. The fishing also has benefited from the state's now decade-old decision to stock it with Gilchrist Creek trout, rather than the Seeforellen and Wild Rose strain it used for years. 

Nearly 50 percent of the trout in the river are naturally reproduced, according to Wesley. 

So the state began cutting back on hatchery stocking in 2000. 

"They are mostly 10-inchfish and not a lot of huge fish, but there are good numbers," Wesley said.

So good that he is contemplating a change for 2010 on the waters above Freeport -- a move to quality fishing regulations. 

"We're thinking this might be a good opportunity to make it Type 6 waters," he said.

That would mean artificial lures only. You could fish flies, spinners or hardware, but no worms or live bait. The 12-inch size limit would stay in place. His thought is that a few more fish would live to become big. 

"It would create a new fishing experience in the area," he said. 

A 2002 creel survey of the river showed anglers caught 2.9 trout per hour fishing above Freeport. The 768 angler trips resulted in 5,300 trout being landed.

More anglers fished the water below Freeport, but their results were markedly different. Their success rate was .9 -- just about one fish per hour and 1,300 angler trips resulted in 4,100 fish. Most all were brown trout from 10 to 12 inches. 

Last, but certainly not least, is the Rogue River. The state stocked it with 20,000 brown trout this spring -- a mixed bag of Seeforellen, Wild Rose and Gilchrist Creek trout. 

Look for the state to phase out the Seeforellen strain in the near future. It has become a dud that can't compete with vibrant strains like Gilchrist Creek browns or the future hopeful from the Sturgeon River in Cheboygan County 

Sturgeon River browns are an experimental strain being cultivated in the state hatchery. Wesley said the DNR hopes to create a healthy broodstock by 2013. 

Meanwhile, it will continue to stock Wild Rose and Gilchrist Creek. Cutting out the slackers will be a good thing for the Rogue River, Kent County's own darling of a trout stream. 

"The Seeforellen are out," Wesley said. "There may be too much inbreeding and their survival is not great in the hatchery or the wild. 

"We'll concentrate on planting Gilchrist Creek trout in the future on the Rogue."


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tyler Creek was stocked with 20% more brown trout to help jump start the population after the die-off last summer.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Does anyone know if Tyler Creek is considered navigable, or is landowner permission required to fish it?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I doubt that is is navigatable as it is a small creek but you can't just tell by looking. Many small creeks were dammed up in various places filled with logs and then the dams were blown. As the logs floated to the next dam it too was blown until the logs reached a larger river.

If I remember the proof of navagibility was if the stream or river ever was used to float logs.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> If I remember the proof of navagibility was if the stream or river ever was used to float logs.


Ray,
I'm impressed that being older than I am you can remember........:lol:

You would be correct on that point.

Unfortunately there is no list.......to my knowledge.....of "navigatable" streams. In reality I believe each stream is taken case by case IF it is brought up in litigation which fits very few streams in Michigan.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

This "voluntary compliance" is the substance of a bill in the House, to which I alerted my Rep to. Seems a no brainer to me. Keep the poop out of our water, but greed will overstep commonsense in the constitutions of some. 
On a related note, recently our Michigan Supreme Court ruled that people can not bring suit unless personally affected, no more action suits by groups apparently.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

chutta, "On a related note, recently our Michigan Supreme Court ruled that people can not bring suit unless personally affected, no more action suits by groups apparently."

That ruling will be challenged. The corruption of the Supreme Court by Judges Markman, Taylor, and Young was obvious. Much statewide uproar and also made national news.


----------

